# Brain picking



## SSGMEADER (Mar 6, 2013)

Was curious if anyone knew the answer to this.

I'm making a wedding set of fountain pen for some friends. Does anyone know if the Majestic Jr clip (with the crystal) can be utilized as the clip on other simpler designed fountain kits like the Baron or Atrax from Exoticblanks.com or the New Series from Berea.

Basically I'm looking for a simple body style with out all the 3d banding. But on the Brides pen I want to use the crystal clip to represent her engagement ring and make it slightly more feminine. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 6, 2013)

I was all set to tell  you they are from different manufacturers and are unlikely to be the same.

BUT, for grins and giggles, I went back and tried one.  
Screwed the Triton pen body into the Jr. Majestic black thread piece--fit perfectly

Thanks,
I learned something!!


----------



## SSGMEADER (Mar 7, 2013)

*Thanks*

Good to know. But I'm more interested in if the clip with the crystal is the same diameter ID and OD as the cap top piece for the triton or continental fountains.


----------

